# thread endlosschleife alle 3 sek



## Tobiask (26. Sep 2006)

hi,

wie kann ich einen thread alle 3 sekunden neu laufen lassen?
also immer komplett durchgehen, 3sek warten und neu durchgehen, weiß das jemand?

mfg tobias


----------



## mlux (26. Sep 2006)

```
sleep(3000);
```


----------



## Tobiask (26. Sep 2006)

mlux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> sleep(3000);
> ```



aber dann läuft er doch nicht wieder von vorne los, oder!?


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Sep 2006)

```
new Thread(new Runnable() {
  public void run() {
    while (true) {
      // hier die Methode aufrufen
      try {Thread.sleep(3000);} catch (InterruptedException e) {}
    }
  }}).start();
```


----------



## byte (26. Sep 2006)

Oder


```
TimeUnit.SECONDS.sleep(3);
```


----------



## mlux (26. Sep 2006)

wenn du möchtest, dass die schleife nach dem sleep immer wieder von vorn anfängt, dann machst du nach dem sleep-aufruf noch 


```
continue;
```

..is natürlich nicht notwendig, wenn du sleep am ende der schleife aufrufst


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Sep 2006)

:shock: Welche Schleife?


			
				mlux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> continue;
> ```


Was soll denn dieses einsame _continue_; bewirken?  :shock:


----------



## mlux (27. Sep 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> new Thread(new Runnable() {
> public void run() {
> while (true) { [b]<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< diese schleife ;)[/b]
> ...




und weil Tobiask meinte 



> aber dann läuft er doch nicht wieder von vorne los, oder!?



isses halt angebracht, ein continue nach dem sleep aufzurufen. (wie gesagt macht das nur sinn, wenn das sleep nicht ganz am ende der schleife steht)


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Sep 2006)

_Diese Schleife_ ist eine while(true)-Schleife und benötigt daher
kein continue;


----------



## byte (27. Sep 2006)

> isses halt angebracht, ein continue nach dem sleep aufzurufen. (wie gesagt macht das nur sinn, wenn das sleep nicht ganz am ende der schleife steht)



Es macht keinen Sinn, denk mal drüber nach!


----------

